# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  پیدا کردن نزدیکترین تاریخ به تاریخ وارد شده در SQl

## kobra639

باسلام.
یه جدول دارم که توش  قبض های گاز و مصارف آنها ثبت میشه  حالا یه تکه کد لازم دارک که اگر کاربر یه تاریخ رو وارد کرد  نزدیکترین تاریخ رو به تاریخ  وارد شده برگردونه . لطفا اگه کسی میدونه راهنمایی منه ممنو

----------


## pezhvakco

کمی جستجو هم داشته باشید = خوبه ها .SELECT TOP 1 *
  FROM [dbo].Table01
  Where ColDate < 'YourDate'
  Order By ColDate Desc

----------

